# Ruth Niles Stopper group buy interest?



## Dave Kartzman (Aug 16, 2012)

I know we did a Ruth Niles stopper group buy back in February. Is anyone interested in doing a group buy in the next month or two? I'm not sure I can drive it because I am on the road all week for my job, but I would definitely be interested in 50-75 stoppers...

Thanks....

Dave


----------



## gimpy (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm interested......


----------



## longbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

What is the details? 
Do we need to order a certain quanity per person?
might be interested.


----------



## Schtick (Aug 16, 2012)

Need more details too, but I would be interested.


----------



## Dave Kartzman (Aug 18, 2012)

The Penguin, back on February 17th set up a group buy. At that time, I think he totalled 380 stoppers.. With shipping and insurance, I think it averaged $4.90/stopper which is an awesome price.. which is about $1 cheaper than what it usually costs me...

I won't be able to drive it. So, I hope someone is going to be willing to do it. They are the best stoppers

Dave


----------

